# SHOEI Helmets



## admitz (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi !

Does anyone knows if there's is official SHOEI helmet distributor in Dubai or middle east?

Would really appreciate if i could have the company name and address.

Thanks!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Not sure about the Shoei range but Tristar are the Arai suppliers. Although that is not really answering your question I prefer the Arai and out here you really need a Helmet with good ventilation and a removable/washable lining. Mines the RX7, not cheap but you only have one head.


----------



## perfect (Jul 9, 2009)

*shoei helmets*

hi there,

i need help, i am looking for shoei helmets in dubai/sharjah. can anyone out here help me??


Thanks!

i am a girl and as per my research this is the best 1


----------

